# Prüfung Mönchengladbach 22.3.2010



## skoll1skoll1 (14. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ist hier noch jemand, der in Mönchengladbach Prüfung macht oder gemacht hat und mir etwas helfen kann? Ich versuche es ohne Lehrgang und hätte ein paar Fragen, z.B.: Ich habe eine Beschreibung der Ruten aus Viersen. Es sollen die selben Ruten sein wie Möchengladbach. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Muß man in Mönchengladbach zusammenbauen? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------

